# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [8.5][Logiciel] Compter nombre de caractres [FAQ]

## ickyknox

Bonjour
Quelle est la formule pour compter le nombre de caractre dans un champ ?

Par exemple : 
CABLE - CONNECTIQUE - ROULEAU

La rponse devrait m'afficher "2" si je choisi le caractre "-" !
Merci !!

----------


## Aitone

T'aime pas chercher toi ?

Fais F1 dans Crystal et regarde la fonction COUNT...

----------


## ickyknox

dsol si j'ai autant de mal !
a bientot

----------


## Aitone

Bonjour,

Je viens de regarder rapidement et j'avoue que c'est plus difficile que je ne le pensais... En gros, il faut faire une super formule...

Un truc du genre: tu initialises une variable X  0. Et tu analyses tous les caractres un  un (sers toi d'une boucle) et  chaque fois que "-" reviens tu rajoute 1  la variable.
Je sais pas trop comment faire a et l j'ai pas le temps... Je regarderai surement plus en dtail cet aprs-midi. Peut-tre que pour passer de caractre  caractre tu devra crer un variable Y, je ne sais pas.

Mais c'ets clair qu'avec la fonction COUNT, c'est pas possible... Au temps pour moi...

Bon courage

----------


## L.nico

un truc du genre :


```

```

je n'ai pas CR10 sous la main, donc c'est juste l'ide  suivre pour crer cette formule si je ne me trompe pas.
Je ne garantis pas du tout le code(pas test), et je ne sais plus si on spcifie le Next en CR, mais il doit tre facilement adaptable.
Bonne continuation.

EDIT : _je viens de voir qu'il s'agit de CR 8.5, il suffit dans ce cas d'utiliser la portion de code dans la fonction l o on en a besoin, car on ne peut pas crer de fonction en CR 8.5._

----------


## Aitone

> je viens de voir qu'il s'agit de CR 8.5, il suffit dans ce cas d'utiliser la portion de code dans la fonction l o on en a besoin, car on ne peut pas crer de fonction en CR 8.5


oui je crois qu'il faut juste taper le code dans une formule. Et il est juste possible de le faire en syntaxe basic car je ne crois pas qu'on puisse y arriver en Crystal...

----------


## L.nico

> ...Et il est juste possible de le faire en syntaxe basic car je ne crois pas qu'on puisse y arriver en Crystal...


On peut indiffremment utiliser la syntaxe basic ou la syntaxe crystal en CR 8.5. Il faut juste spcifier le mode que l'on utilise lors de la saisie de la formule.@+ :;):

----------


## Aitone

Ickynox, o en es-tu avec ce problme ? As-tu essay le code de L.nico ? fonctionne-t-il ?

L.nico, je crois que la syntaxe Crystal ne gre pas cette fonctionnalit

----------


## L.nico

Ci dessous en syntaxe basic(cr8.5) une formule teste qui marche :



```

```

elle compte le nombre de caractre E dans le champ rue de .....

----------


## ickyknox

ahh, eh bien j'ai crit dans l'diteur de formule : 




```

```


ce qui est en rouge est ce que j'ai chang par rapport  la formule de NICO.

La formule ne marche pas pour moi
Merci nico pr ton aide, je voi que tu t'es vraiment cass la tete pour moi .
;-)

----------


## BiM

Bien que la formule ne fonctionne pas, pourrais tu nous dire le rsultat donn ?

PS :  ::tagcode::

----------


## ickyknox

la rponse que l'on me donne est :

Cette formule contient une erreur. Voulez vous l'enregistrer quand meme ?

----------


## Aitone

Quand tu tapes ta formule, regardes en haut, il doit y avoir crit : 
Syntaxe Crystal   avec une petite flche  ct. Choisis "Syntaxe Basic" et je pense que cela marchera

----------


## L.nico

> Ci dessous en *syntaxe basic*(cr8.5) ...





> Quand tu tapes ta formule, regardes en haut, il doit y avoir crit :
> Syntaxe Crystal avec une petite flche  ct. Choisis "Syntaxe Basic" et je pense que cela marchera


Aitone a tout  fait raison .... :;):

----------


## ickyknox

Merci, !!
ca marche !

----------

